# **APR Presents MKV Rabbit/Jetta 2.5L ECU Upgrade Sneak Peek!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*APR is pleased to announce our newest ECU Upgrade for the 2.5l engine found in the VW Rabbit and Jetta Model Years 2007-2009.*

APR's tuning program for the Rabbit and Jetta 2.5l presents new technologies and features found for the first time in APR's calibration program. APR's Engineering Team have spent numerous hours disseminating the Motronic Engine Management System to unlock new features in ECU customization and provide new options to further enhance the driving experience.
*New Features Include:*
- Maximum Engine Speed Limit Raised to 6500 RPM
- Left-Foot Braking Enabled for Simultaneous Throttle and Accelerator Input
- Idle Raised to 750 RPM for Smoother Idle and Easier Initial Acceleration
- Raised Standing Engine Speed Limit To 6500 RPM
- Recalibrated Engine Breaking Assist to Remove Overrun Hang 
- Speed Limiter Removed
- Air-Fuel Ratio Calibrated for Maximum Power and Torque Delivery at Wide Open Throttle and Calibrated for Maximum Fuel Economy during Part Throttle Operation
*93 Octane Power Highlights:*
- Peak HP: *181HP*
- Peak TQ: *204TQ*
- Peak HP Gain over stock: *12.4HP* @ 4250RPM
- Peak TQ Gain over Stock: *15.3TQ* @ 4250RPM
*91 Octane Power Highlights:*
- Peak HP: *180HP*
- Peak TQ: *201TQ*
- Peak HP Gain over stock: *10HP* @ 6000RPM
- Peak TQ Gain over Stock: *12TQ* @ 4000RPM
*93 Octane Performance*








Click here for wheel values
*93 Octane Torque Gains:*
















*93 Octane Horsepower Gains*

















*Available the Second Week of February!*
APR's 2.5L ECU Upgrade is available as a fully loaded suite featuring *ALL* the features below for *only $599*!
*Software Functions:*
- APR's Patented Directport Programming Technology
- APR's EMCS Functionality
-- [ _Programs and Functions switchable though the cruise control stock. No need to purchase external hardware_ ]
- Fault Code Erase/Throttle Body Alignment
- Security Lockout
-- [ _With no external hardware for program switching, when locked out in stock mode, your software is completely invisible to diagnostic scan tools. _ ]
- Anti-theft
Your Choice of Four Calibrations!

*Calibrations:*
- Exact OEM Calibration Stock Mode
- 91 Octane Performance Mode
- 93 Octane Performance Mode
- 100 Octane Performance Mode
- Valet Mode
For more information please visit http://www.goapr.com or call 800-680-7921. For your closest APR distributor please visit http://www.goapr.com/dealer/

*DOES THIS WORK ON MY CAR?????*
Here is the scoop. 
There are several different engine codes for the 2.5L. There are an unimaginable number of ECU box codes and software revisions for these engines as well.
The software was tuned on the following:
*Engine Code*: CBTA
*ECU Box Code*: 07K906032BK
*Software Revision*: S2438
If you have this, you're all set. You can get the software the same day it launches. 
Now you're probably asking *"What is my engine code? What's a Box Code? What the heck is a Software Revision!!!"*. Don't panic! I've got you covered.
*Here's the good news.* Code is portable. What that means is if we compare one car's software to another, and the calibrations from the factory are the same, we can simply use the same calibration on both cars.
*Here's what you can do.* All you need to do is take your car to an APR dealer. They'll hook up to your car and see if your software is currently compatible with what we have. If you have something we haven't seen yet, the APR dealer will simply copy down your vehicles information and send it over to the APR HQ. Once we get it, we'll take a look at the code and see if you are compatible. If it is, depending on the work load, the engineers can crank it out in a day. If not, we'll have to get one of those vehicles in house to tune.
The really good news is you can do this before we launch the software. Anyone can head on over an APR Dealer and ask to be code extracted so check your software for compatibility and get it to you as soon as possible if it is. We'll let everyone know what we have available as more code is ported.
If you need help locating an APR dealer, try our locator tool here: http://www.goapr.com/dealer/
I hope this has been informative and not confusing. None the less, if you are still confused, let me know and I'll try to answer your questions the best I can.



_Modified by [email protected] at 8:38 AM 2-5-2009_


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

OMG where is your closest dealer to NYC?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: **APR Presents MKV Rabbit/Jetta 2.5L ECU Upgrade Sneak Peek! ([email protected])*




































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (PatrickVas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PatrickVas* »_OMG where is your closest dealer to NYC?

http://www.goapr.com/dealer/
Take a look! We have several. 
Remember, it's being released in February! Don't go yet! LOL!


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

what about programming for early build 2.5's???


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lmao ok, ill double check on here in the middle of Feb and go if its available lol..
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for APR
does this take off the CEL for the intake or do i have to reset it everytime? (can't use the insert because i got an 09)


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_what about programming for early build 2.5's???

X2


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

now i have to start saving money


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Nice numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (PatrickVas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_what about programming for early build 2.5's???

IIRC this code is not portable to the earlier engines and will require a new calibration.

_Quote, originally posted by *PatrickVas* »_
does this take off the CEL for the intake or do i have to reset it everytime? (can't use the insert because i got an 09)

Do you have an APR Carbonio intake? Our intake shouldn't throw a check engine light.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
IIRC this code is not portable to the earlier engines and will require a new calibration.


Sorry, what I meant was, when do you think you will have early build 2.5's programming available


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_
Sorry, what I meant was, when do you think you will have early build 2.5's programming available









I do not have a date at this time so I don't want to say anything that would get peoples hopes up prematurely.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Looks good!!!
What year/motor was used for the graphs above?


----------



## TXwabbit (Aug 2, 2008)

what year was the car that is being tested and was dynoed


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_what about programming for early build 2.5's???

X3


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (p c)*

Hey Arin, whats new. I think the whp numbers have to readjusted is higher than the crank numbers.
Edit: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by Audi4u at 4:31 PM 2-2-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Typo! I believe that should be around 160ish as indicated by the graph. Good catch!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

you should sell your GtI and get a rabbit turbo.


----------



## phx08 (Oct 10, 2005)

OMG I WANT! i better save some money, seems like a huge difference from looking at the charts! 
I can't belive that im dealing with 85 lb torque at 2500 right now


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

and just when i was looking at unitronic


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

Rev-hang resolved?
Any kind of trial, like for the 2.0T?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

omg i am soo happy. i cant wait to get this.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

should of waited for this... GIAC took my money..


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (ender619)*

the longer a car is out, the better the performance parts become for that car.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_Rev-hang resolved?

As stated in the OP,

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
- Recalibrated Engine Breaking Assist to Remove Overrun Hang 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i wanna see the efficiency thing working. i hate my MPG haha but with this i think my foot will get heavier.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
As stated in the OP,
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Reading > Me
Woops http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (TXwabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TXwabbit* »_what year was the car that is being tested and was dynoed

Good question being the 07 and 08 had different intake manifold with big increase in OEM performance .







Bob.G
So to recap Arin
What year was the car that made those power gains? 
was this with a CAI or some type of intake or free flow air filter ? 
any Exhaust mods ? or was this strictly software ?? 
was the test car 5speed or Automatic ?

p.s. this 2.5L has a ton of potential 
I can't wait to see the 2.5T from the factory when it come to market 
it responds well with a BT like Andre car


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

ok it says on the page that it is for 2007-2009 rabbits..well is that only late 07 rabbits with 170 hp or all 07 rabbits? how do i know if this will work on my car?


----------



## 08 VduB WaBBiT (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (youngkal)*

what if you only want 2 modes stock and 93?? $250


----------



## eddi3okic (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: **APR Presents MKV Rabbit/Jetta 2.5L ECU Upgrade Sneak Peek! ([email protected])*

Hey arin i went to an apr dealer here in chicago and i have an 09 rabbit that i bought in october brand new. but when i went to the dealer they told me they didnt have any ecu upgrades for my 09 but they had some for early 09s. can i send you my vin number or anything else you need so you can tell me if itll work or not?


----------



## phx08 (Oct 10, 2005)

i would like to know the same thing also. 
Another question, the difference between the stock and APR doesn't seem a lot. But can you really feel it once its done? Or is it less noticable?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (phx08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eddi3okic* »_Hey arin i went to an apr dealer here in chicago and i have an 09 rabbit that i bought in october brand new. but when i went to the dealer they told me they didnt have any ecu upgrades for my 09 but they had some for early 09s. can i send you my vin number or anything else you need so you can tell me if itll work or not?

The software ill not be on the servers until we announce it on here. We've scheduled the launch for the second week in February.

_Quote, originally posted by *phx08* »_i would like to know the same thing also. 
Another question, the difference between the stock and APR doesn't seem a lot. But can you really feel it once its done? Or is it less noticable? 

How's the weather in PA? I lived in Paoli and know how cold it gets there! Anyways, with over 15 ft-lbs of torque difference at the highest point, you'll surely feel it. If you dont believe it, fill up with a tank of 93 and grab our FREE trial software. Since it's free, if you can't feel a difference, no biggie, but I doubt you'll walk away with anything but a smile!


----------



## eddi3okic (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i have just one more question lol. the dealer i bought my rabbit at is City Volkswagen of CHicago and they do apr chipping for the 2.0t gtis without voiding warranties, will this chip for the rabbit be availabe at the dealer without voiding warranties, or does it void warranty no matter where its done in general


----------



## doslinux (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: **APR Presents MKV Rabbit/Jetta 2.5L ECU Upgrade Sneak Peek! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_- Air-Fuel Ratio Calibrated for Maximum Power and Torque Delivery at Wide Open Throttle and Calibrated for Maximum Fuel Economy during Part Throttle Operation


Just to clarify, when driving around the city or w/e does the car respond like stock unless you are at WOT?
Or does it have more power even if you do not "floor it"?


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: **APR Presents MKV Rabbit/Jetta 2.5L ECU Upgrade Sneak Peek! (doslinux)*

Will non-stock software profiles be offered? That is, software that accounts for intake and exhaust mods (etc.) and maximizes performance accordingly.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: **APR Presents MKV Rabbit/Jetta 2.5L ECU Upgrade Sneak Peek! (doslinux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doslinux* »_
Just to clarify, when driving around the city or w/e does the car respond like stock unless you are at WOT?
Or does it have more power even if you do not "floor it"?

You'll still have more power than stock, but it will be more conservative to maximize fuel economy.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Arin, quick question. Are the numbers for a bone stock car. stock, intake/ exhaust....etc


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Both are stock. We'll have a testpipe file later on.


----------



## CaTiRo (Sep 23, 2008)

i live in phenix city .... might have to drive up for this!








are the numbers on the graph correct? 181hp and 204lb-tq. 



_Modified by CaTiRo at 10:17 AM 2-2-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yes. All graphs are correct.


----------



## JK521 (Dec 16, 2007)

When is the software for the older 2.5s going to be available?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I don't have a date at this time.


----------



## steak money (May 25, 2008)

Arin you just turned ground hogs day into christmas for me thank you. I will be flying down to AL this weekend to kiss all the feet of the people at APR


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (steak money)*

were does this software stack up against revo's software. would like to know so i can think about getting your software. and do you have programing for the people with intake, exhaust, etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (07bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07bunny* »_were does this software stack up against revo's software. would like to know so i can think about getting your software. and do you have programing for the people with intake, exhaust, etc.

We will offer a free trial so you can test it out against any of our competitors.
You will not need a separate tune for an intake or catback exhaust, however we will have a testpipes file for those looking to go with a full header back exhaust.


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

cant wait to see some actually customer dynos to see some real world performance.
so this is not for the 150hp engine, only the 170 as of now?


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (THE KILLER RABBIT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THE KILLER RABBIT* »_so this is not for the 150hp engine, only the 170 as of now?

It does say for model years 07-09... So logically it would include us 07's...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

correct


----------



## TXwabbit (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (THE KILLER RABBIT)*

Try reading the whole thing it clearly says "Click here for wheel values" All charts you see are engine horsepower not wheelhorsepower.This chart is horses to the wheels. stop being such a douche bag. I think this software is way better than all the others so stop trying to say its crap. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_:


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (THE KILLER RABBIT) (TXwabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TXwabbit* »_Try reading the whole thing it clearly says "Click here for wheel values" All charts you see are engine horsepower not wheelhorsepower.This chart is horses to the wheels. stop being such a douche bag. I think this software is way better than all the others so stop trying to say its crap. 


it is ill advised to directly insult a respected member of the community with a direct comment like that, shows a low level of immaturity, and lack of taste and credibility. 
i thank you for showing me that they used SAE measurements in the advertisement. their use of highlighting and graffics made me over read the tiny link for wheel power. but for the sake of the community is there one person who has ever owned a car that has believed in SAE crank numbers from dyno's measured from the wheels? i dont think so.
162hp and 182tq seems to be more realistic, but i will still be unsure until i see customer cars show some dynos. not to mention twice the hp/$ factor. 



_Modified by THE KILLER RABBIT at 6:10 PM 2-3-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (THE KILLER RABBIT) (THE KILLER RABBIT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THE KILLER RABBIT* »_162hp and 182tq seems to be more realistic, but i will still be unsure until i see customer cars show some dynos. 

Our crank numbers only figure in a very modest drive train loss of around 11%.
If you're skeptical of our figures, I'd suggest you try out our free trial software. You can test it out for 6 hours and see if you like it. If you happen to schedule the trial around a dyno day, you can test it out in stock and chipped mode on the fly to see how it stacks up to what we've advertised. 
I honestly do not believe any customers will have trouble making the percentage gain we saw over stock, which is why we offer the trial and 30 day money back period.
Let me know if you have any other questions! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote, originally posted by THE KILLER RABBIT » 
so this is not for the 150hp engine, only the 170 as of now? 
It does say for model years 07-09... So logically it would include us 07's...
Arin has told me that 07's have 170 hp and will work with this but i have not checked my engine code yet to confirm this...


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

he said to look for engine code "CBTA" my 07 was built in 03/07 will let everyopne know if my code matches when i get home this weekend


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (THE KILLER RABBIT) ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
,* I'd suggest you try out our free trial software. *


Is it available now? I can drive up to NGP tomorrow and get flashed and report back, or make an appointment to get flashed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (THE KILLER RABBIT) (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_
Is it available now? I can drive up to NGP tomorrow and get flashed and report back, or make an appointment to get flashed.

Not yet. The electrical engineering team is finishing up program switching and all the other features like trial software for this and a few other types of ECU's as I type. Our target is the second week of February. When it's out, I'll let everyone know!


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

oh ok. Well I'll be up there in a heart beat to get a trial.


----------



## 08 VduB WaBBiT (Apr 3, 2008)

how u get a free trial just going to an apr dealer by me


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (08 VduB WaBBiT)*

pretty much. You might have to pay like 50 bucks or so to the dealer for labor, but it's still good for a trial.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (08 VduB WaBBiT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 VduB WaBBiT* »_how u get a free trial just going to an apr dealer by me

When the software is out, stop by any dealer and ask for the free trial.
Depending on the dealer, they may charge labor (we do not control this cost), but most I've talked to credit you the money back if you go with the software.


----------



## thirdmac10 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

damn i have the 150hp engine, i guess ill have to wait...


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (thirdmac10)*

So, just to clarify...
All of the programs come with the tune and I have the ability to lock it out and save my warranty?
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yup!


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

i have a couple questions.
NGP is one of your dealers right? will all of their locations be able to do the flash once available?
You said that in stock mode it completely undetectable by diagnostic tools, so if i have an issue and put it in stock mode and go to VW there is no way that they can tell ive had a reflash?
the only reason i haven't gotten flashed yet is because i don't want to lose my factory warranty


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

Just to clarify because there seems to be some confusion as to what cars this will work on as of now. 
Which cars are compatible with this software, all 07's to 09's or just 07's with the 170hp engine?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_i have a couple questions.
NGP is one of your dealers right? will all of their locations be able to do the flash once available?
You said that in stock mode it completely undetectable by diagnostic tools, so if i have an issue and put it in stock mode and go to VW there is no way that they can tell ive had a reflash?
the only reason i haven't gotten flashed yet is because i don't want to lose my factory warranty

All software comes directly from our servers here at APR so all of our dealers have every option the moment it goes online.
The software is completely undetectable from diagnostic scan tools.
Stock mode is 100% the stock calibration that came with your vehicle so nothing is different.
When in stock mode, locked out, there is no indication your chipped. It's impossible to switch programs, and none of our program switching features are visible. Since we require no external hardware, you don't have to worry about someone simply plugging one in to check for your software. Unless they know your passcode (which is the same as a pin number for an ATM cart), they'll never switch programs.
The best part is get all the features for the same price with no need to purchase any extra hardware. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_Just to clarify because there seems to be some confusion as to what cars this will work on as of now. 
Which cars are compatible with this software, all 07's to 09's or just 07's with the 170hp engine?

It's for the 170hp 2.5L engine.


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

dont all 2007 have the 150hp motor????


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (youngkal)*

Here is the scoop. 
There are several different engine codes for the 2.5L. There are an unimaginable number of ECU box codes and software revisions for these engines as well.
The software was tuned on the following:
*Engine Code*: CBTA
*ECU Box Code*: 07K906032BK
*Software Revision*: S2438
If you have this, you're all set. You can get the software the same day it launches. 
Now you're probably asking *"What is my engine code? What's a Box Code? What the heck is a Software Revision!!!"*. Don't panic! I've got you covered.
*Here's the good news.* Code is portable. What that means is if we compare one car's software to another, and the calibrations from the factory are the same, we can simply use the same calibration on both cars.
*Here's what you can do.* All you need to do is take your car to an APR dealer. They'll hook up to your car and see if your software is currently compatible with what we have. If you have something we haven't seen yet, the APR dealer will simply copy down your vehicles information and send it over to the APR HQ. Once we get it, we'll take a look at the code and see if you are compatible. If it is, depending on the work load, the engineers can crank it out in a day. If not, we'll have to get one of those vehicles in house to tune.
The really good news is you can do this before we launch the software. Anyone can head on over an APR Dealer and ask to be code extracted so check your software for compatibility and get it to you as soon as possible if it is. We'll let everyone know what we have available as more code is ported.
If you need help locating an APR dealer, try our locator tool here: http://www.goapr.com/dealer/
I hope this has been informative and not confusing. None the less, if you are still confused, let me know and I'll try to answer your questions the best I can.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well, I'm sold, this is awesome! Now i just have to find a dealer near seattle.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

so am i. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to APR. ill be getting this as soon as it comes out.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

I was going to get the trial ASAP but now I have to see if my car will even work with it as is.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

expect an engine code check from City VW in chicago tomorrow


----------



## CaTiRo (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

so i can drive up to auburn for a free trial (6 hours) of the flash? guess i know what i am getting done one weekend.


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

free trial? That's worth the drive down 280..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (CaTiRo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaTiRo* »_so i can drive up to auburn for a free trial (6 hours) of the flash? guess i know what i am getting done one weekend. 

Yes sir! Just give us a call before you head this way. We aren't open on the weekends but we can have someone meet you here.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well I looked at my window sticker and it say 150hp.







APR just keep us 150 guys posted when you release a flash for us cause my nearest dealer is a 3 hr drive.Don't want to go their for nothing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

are the trials already available? i'm thinking of riding up to NGP next week


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

We hope to have it out this week. I'll keep everyone informed.


----------



## VDubWabbit (Jul 18, 2007)

so price is $599? is there any way we can get this more competitive? 
I say % off for vwvortex members!








Looks like I'll be heading to GMP Performance when this is available.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (VDubWabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubWabbit* »_so price is $599? is there any way we can get this more competitive? 

We probably offer the most competitive pricing since our price includes:
4 Calibrations (choose from stock, 91, 93, 100 or valet)
Program switching anytime, anywhere, without the need of external hardware
TRUE Antitheft - _With no external hardware needed there's no worry of a thief having the unlocking hardware._
TRUE Security lockout -_ Again, with no external hardware, you don't have to worry about anyone finding your switcher or using their own to switch your software._
Fault code erase/throttle body alignment
If I understand correctly, our competitors either offer one program or offer similar features and hardware at additional costs that will equal or surpass our cost.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

seriously should of waited for this... i have GIAC which is good. but APR offers way more for the price i paid with GIAC


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We probably offer the most competitive pricing since our price includes:
4 Calibrations (choose from stock, 91, 93, 100 or valet)
Program switching anytime, anywhere, without the need of external hardware
TRUE Antitheft - _With no external hardware needed there's no worry of a thief having the unlocking hardware._
TRUE Security lockout -_ Again, with no external hardware, you don't have to worry about anyone finding your switcher or using their own to switch your software._
Fault code erase/throttle body alignment
If I understand correctly, our competitors either offer one program or offer similar features and hardware at additional costs that will equal or surpass our cost. 


Is it possible to just get one program (and save the ones you may not need) and get a reduced price? I would love to have just a 93 octane file. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubWabbit (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We probably offer the most competitive pricing since our price includes:
*4 Calibrations (choose from stock, 91, 93, 100 or valet)
Program switching anytime, anywhere, without the need of external hardware* 
TRUE Antitheft - _With no external hardware needed there's no worry of a thief having the unlocking hardware._
TRUE Security lockout -_ Again, with no external hardware, you don't have to worry about anyone finding your switcher or using their own to switch your software._
Fault code erase/throttle body alignment
If I understand correctly, our competitors either offer one program or offer similar features and hardware at additional costs that will equal or surpass our cost. 


So would this be performed by the owner with what is called EMCS? I was under the impression that was for GTI owners only. Or would this come with a tool to switch? Hmmm... to be able to change modes on the fly wouldn't be so bad after all for $599.


----------



## CaTiRo (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*

+1...stock and 93 would be the only ones i would use. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio60* »_
Is it possible to just get one program (and save the ones you may not need) and get a reduced price? I would love to have just a 93 octane file. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

yuh all i want is 91 Oct (wish Cali had 93.. Basturds!) and the stock file


----------



## CaTiRo (Sep 23, 2008)

hey, what about the first 5 free. i'll even start the list for you.








1. catiro
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## doslinux (Sep 11, 2006)

I am considering getting my car flashed but I am not interested in ALL the options you offer. For example, I purchased my Rabbit without the Ipod adapter because I didn't want it nor was I going to pay for something I will not use.
I would go with APR if you ever offer individual programs at a lesser price. For Example, 93 and stock with the option to switch with your cruise control at $399 to $450 sounds fair.
But $599 for programs I will never use







especially in this economy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (VDubWabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubWabbit* »_
So would this be performed by the owner with what is called EMCS? I was under the impression that was for GTI owners only. Or would this come with a tool to switch? Hmmm... to be able to change modes on the fly wouldn't be so bad after all for $599.

No tool needed, you can do it all from your cruise control stalk. 
Here's a video of it in action on the passat CC. Depending on ECU and cruise control stalk setup, it may operate slightly different for your vehicle. 
http://www.vimeo.com/2468591


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

cool


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

can cruise control still be used for cruise control after the flash?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Absolutely. It functions exactly the same.


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Update on availability?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yes, we are finishing up beta testing of our program switching as I type.


----------



## CaTiRo (Sep 23, 2008)

are you guys open on presidents day


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yes. We're all slaves. Just check with us first to make sure we have the file ready.


----------



## MKV703 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubWabbit (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm a bit confused. Is this not the same tune for the fellas(such as I) with the 06 and 07's with 150bhp? If so, I'm pretty bummed.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (VDubWabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubWabbit* »_I'm a bit confused. Is this not the same tune for the fellas(such as I) with the 06 and 07's with 150bhp? If so, I'm pretty bummed. 

no, this one is only for the 170hp motors.
they did say that they are looking into making one for the 150hp motor


----------



## VDubWabbit (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_
no, this one is only for the 170hp motors.
they did say that they are looking into making one for the 150hp motor









That sucks. I figured the 06 and 07's would get more attention, since more out there. Oh well, GIAC here I come...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (VDubWabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubWabbit* »_
I figured the 06 and 07's would get more attention, since more out there.

One of our employees happens to own the latest engine which is why it recieved attention first.


----------



## MKV703 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Is the software available today?


----------



## chilipad (Jan 6, 2007)

Waited for this for over a year only to find out it's no good for my car. Thanks APR.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (chilipad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chilipad* »_Waited for this for over a year only to find out it's no good for my car. Thanks APR. 

if you've waited over a year already why not wait a little longer until they come out with the 150hp chip..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (chilipad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chilipad* »_Waited for this for over a year only to find out it's no good for my car. Thanks APR. 

Man I hear yah man. I know how much of a let down it is to wait for something and not get it. If we had the car in front of us, we could tune it no problem. We happen to have the lates 2.5 we tuned in house as it was one of our employees vehicles so naturally we hit it up first. I'd love to get the other 2.5 iterations in the office so we can get software for all who are interested. To speed things up, if anyone is located anywhere near is in Alabama, and would like to donate their car for development, shoot me a PM. Naturally you'd get the software for free for doing this. Right now I don't have a set development date for any other 2.5 software, but if we have the resources, I can more than likely make it happen.


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

you guys should develope the 150hp software using my car...i can drive from atlanta to alabama any time...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (youngkal)*

PM Sent


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

replied...hopefully we get this set up and make all the 150hp guys/gals happy...


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

will this work on cars that do not have the mfd


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (nickbeezy)*

Yes, as long as the box code is portable. I don't think the MFD would have any bearing on the ECU box code. They are controlled by separate controllers.


----------



## CaTiRo (Sep 23, 2008)

are you guys going to be at SOWO?


----------



## Minimaulak (May 1, 2006)

*Re: **APR Presents MKV Rabbit/Jetta 2.5L ECU Upgrade Sneak Peek! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
*New Features Include:*
- Left-Foot Braking Enabled for Simultaneous Throttle and Accelerator Input



Is this available in the 2.0T FSI chip?


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

also, can you explain exactly what that is and how its used?


----------



## Minimaulak (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_also, can you explain exactly what that is and how its used? 

It helps in racing/autocross is the simple answer. so you can keep the power on/revs up while still braking for proper corner entry speed.
in our cars if we hit the brakes and gas at the same time the ECU will cut power for a few seconds. It's a "safety" thing because old ladies drive with both feet and when they panic they slam both feet down which would cause cars to go driving off into shopping buildings. 

it really puts a damper when you're on your fastest run of the day at the autocross track when it happens.


----------



## Morridin19 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re:*

Just wanted to say that Arin has been extremely helpful in answering all the questions I had about the ECU software. Heading over to an APR dealer tonight to get the coding extracted from my ECU so everyone with 07K 906 032 BJ series ECU will have this available in a bit


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minimaulak* »_

Is this available in the 2.0T FSI chip? 

We have it enabled on several ecu's. If you dont have it and want it, let us know and we can enable it.


----------



## Minimaulak (May 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We have it enabled on several ecu's. If you dont have it and want it, let us know and we can enable it.










not chipped right now but that is the deciding factor in which chip manufacturer I'll be going with. thanks for the info.


----------



## turbo-by-law (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Minimaulak)*

so there is no chip for the 150 hp right now or its just that apr doesnt have one?


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (turbo-by-law)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo-by-law* »_so there is no chip for the 150 hp right now or its just that apr doesnt have one?


apr just doesnt have one. Revo, GIAC and C2 have files available


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (p c)*

APR, any chance of matching C2's $299 price for a flash?


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mac dre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mac dre* »_APR, any chance of matching C2's $299 price for a flash?

lol, good luck with that.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

hey [email protected] did you guys make the software for the 09 2.5l yet im getting either APR or C2, whoever realeases it first


----------



## chaos12 (Aug 10, 2013)

*150hp chip*

Was the 150hp chip ever developed? My local apr dealer only lists 07 up


----------

